# Full orchestral/wind ensemble composers?



## Eleziek (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I know there's lots of furs that write stuff for small ensembles, like Rock bands, wind/string chamber groups, odd instrument ensembles, etc.

However, is there anyone that regularly composes for a full wind or string orchestra? Even concert bands? Marching band or Drum Corps? Even arranging for such groups?

I don't think I've ran in to more than one or two that does that sorta thing, as most furs seem to prefer smaller ensembles and the like.

I, personally, rather work with a larger ensemble because of all of the awesome things you can do with a full group, and have actively composed and arranged for both high schools and colleges.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, looks like you've got quite a resumÃ© Eleziek... I'm a composer, but just another Rock Band writer for my group. I've tried the full ensemble and the results were pretty bad, long story short  If I tried I might be able to get a pretty good jazz ensemble piece though.

Yeah, that aside, you're likely pretty hard-pressed to find a full-fledged ensemble composer here.


----------



## Marticus (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to, but for now I'm stuck with synthesized orchestras.
I would like to gather a small army of musicians though


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 2, 2009)

Musician? 

LoL, 2nd trumpet is more my fortÃ©


----------



## Defcat (Apr 16, 2009)

I do a bit of arranging for small ensembles (Jazz and Classical). I am working on a peice that will eventually encorporate an orchestra but it will be way down the line before I actually finish it.


----------



## Eleziek (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I figured as much, ah well :] Nice to see people have at least tried, and also intend to write something in the future! Large ensembles can be a challenge to work with, but wow, the end results can be epic beyond belief


----------



## MandoAndy (May 2, 2009)

I've been trying to write full orchestral music for a while now -- this is about the best I can do right now with the synths I have... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/403137/

but yeah, composing for a full orchestra is the best. =) we need more composers!


----------

